# Sarcasm At Its Best



## Casper (Dec 3, 2013)

_*A woman takes her 16-year-old daughter to the doctor.*_
_*The doctor says "Okay, Mrs. Jones, what's the problem?" 
The mother says, "It's my daughter, Debbie.*_
_*She keeps getting these cravings.*_
_*She's putting on weight, and is sick most mornings." 
The doctor gives Debbie a good examination, then turns to the*_
_*mother and says, - "Well, I don't know how to tell you this*_
_*but your daughter is pregnant, about 4 months, would be*_
_*my guess."*_
_*The mother says, "Pregnant?! She can't be.*_
_*She has never ever been with a man! Have you Debbie?"*_
_*Debbie says, "No mother! I've never even kissed a man,*_
_*I'm still a virgin!"*_

_*The doctor walked over to the window and just stood there*_
_*staring out of it. About 5 minutes pass and finally the mother says,*_
_*"Is there something wrong out there doctor?"*_
_*
The doctor replies,
*_
_*"No, not really, it's just that the last time anything*_
_*like this happened, a star appeared in the east and*_
_*3 wise men came over the hill, and there's no way*_
_*I'm going to miss it this time!" *_


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 4, 2013)




----------



## That Guy (Dec 4, 2013)




----------

